# AFI VS USC 2014



## Dreamashlee (Mar 21, 2014)

PLEASE HELP ME CHOOSE (i got accepted into both)

regradless of the concentration.
Talk about both school in general...e.g. the student /facility/tuition fee

I thanks you guys in advance.


----------



## BkBred (Apr 2, 2014)

I got accepted to both as well and chose AFI. 

There are a couple of reasons

The small conservatory atmosphere
The rigor (shooting 3 shorts in the first year alone is no easy feat and sure to grow me in ways I can't imagine)
And just from the interview I get a sense that they're very much invested in our success
The program itself is 2 years vs 3 at USC (which translates to spending less) 
The facilities of both USC and AFI are excellent so you can't really go wrong
Hope that helped. Go with your gut! Your intuition won't lead you wrong.


----------

